# roaccutane 2nd course?



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

hi all, i have already completed a first course of roaccutane approx 2 years ago with great results, however my spots have come back but this time only on my face, not back and shoulders like before. I wanted to know if anyone has done more than 1 course and if so did the solve your acne problems permenantly as my dr said if 1 course doesnt sort it a 2nd course normally does. cheers:thumb:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

bump! can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

If your doc is okay with it a second course should be fine. Kind of makes me wonder if I could go back on at a lower dose over a longer peroid (still the same total 9600mg course).


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Should do it first time if you are under a derm unless it was very severe or Cystic Acne?


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Can you actually get rid of cystic acne? I'd assumed from experience that it's always there but simply un-inflamed, I know that I still get cyst flair ups.


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

i had acne at 19 not AAS induced. ! cycle of acne from the derm sorted it out, even with test e cycles it has not come back.

I remember my doc saying some people need a second course, If you need it go for it mate, id say a second cycle would most definetely clear it.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

i was medically supervised using roaccutane many years back which cleared my acne up. i only now tend to get any acne when i am using AAS, so tend to run a course of anitbiotics with it rather than use more roaccutane--worth a try.


----------



## Jay83 (Jul 9, 2008)

My acne/bacne was not completely got rid using only one course of roaccutane, so the doc gave me a second course which worked.... go for a second course if its still bad enough, and it should deal with it fine!! Good luck mate!!


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

What about scarring and cystic acne flair ups? Would your doc put you back on it just for that or does your acne vulgaris have to have come back completely? I think I'll pop along to my docs on Friday anyway but curious to know others experience.


----------

